# New To The Group And New To Rving



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi

I'm Kristi, my hubby is Charles and we have 3 kids A(g 10), N(b 4), and G(b 18 mon). We picked up our 26RS on Saturday and I am dying to try it out. We did take it for a long drive to see how the TV and TT handled. Everything was great up until we got to an interchange on the freeway. the on ramp and off ramp were very close together and we noticed a red caddy in front of a little truck braking, so hubby starts to break and look to see if he can move over to center lane. In a split second, the red caddy came to a complete stop, making the little truck stop and then next came us. We came within inches of hitting the little truck. the Prodigy brake control we got really handled well. the Trailer stayed right where it should and we were all ok. Of course, I needed to change my pants when i got home









anyway, I decided to join in on all the chatter and will love the info and mods (making up that list for hubby as we speak).


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome from the sunshine state. sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers
And congrats on the 26RS
Another 26RS to the group








Don action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kristi & Charles welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback! Sorry to hear about your hair raising experience, but sounds like all ended well for you. Glad to have you on board and hope you'l join in the fun here.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and Outback ownership! You will love both! action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Them 26RS's just seem to be filling the ranks....Welcome aboard. Your gonna love the 26RS. We put about 3000 miles on ours last year, and plan to do at least that much this year.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Glad you joined us!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Kristi,

Welcome! Always good to have another active member of the forum! Great folks hear with sound advice.

Humor is free, sanity costs extra! That would be the sanity you have to replace while trying to do all the cool mods!!!









Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I hope to be on the board for a long time.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

RAISE THE ROOF FOR ANOTHER 26!!!









Seriously, congratulations on your purchase and surviving the maiden voyage drive! Yikes! I'd be running into the house too after that!

Welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome to the group. There are a bunch of great people here and TONS of good advice.

I get mine in 3 days....

Jim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!

Take your time getting comfortable towing and you will be fine.

Wayne


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! You'll get the hang of it.

SKI UTAH!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi kristi & charles action congrats on the new rig, and welcome to outbackers.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

hey Christa and Charles action

Welcome and make yourself to home. Plent of 26ers around here that need your help (I'm not one of them - I'm only up to 23)









Best of luck to you and remember we're all in this together.


----------

